

The Silent Treatment: Sex and Silence at Yale - yeukhon
http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/features/n_9932/index3.html

======
tzs
Was linking to page 4 of the article instead of page 1 intentional?

Also, it should probably have a 2011 tag to indicate it is an old story.

